# Throttle Body Flange-Water/Meth Injection- IN STOCK



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

These throttle body flange upgrade mounts at the throttle body, and is intended to mount a water/meth injection nozzle for detonation suppression, the flange also adds plenum volume (good for boosting midrange torque). This flange is a must have for those running a water/meth system. Use the flange to get your electronic throttle body out of harms way. Spraying directly at or near the electrical components will result in throttle body failure costing you hundreds of dollars. We have the throttle body flange solutions for 1.8t Audi, 1.8t VW/Audi TT, 2.0l FSI/TSI, 2.0l 8v MK3/4, VR6 OBD1, VR6 OBD2, R32 MK4, 2.5L MK5 Included with each flange comes with all necessary gaskets and bolts for install. This is the same flange that comes in the dual nozzle mount package.

We are always looking for new ideas. Give us your thoughts. If we forgot a engine, let us know and we will see if there is a solution

*1.8T*

*FSI/TSI/2.5L*

*OBD2 VR6*​


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I love the one I have for my 2.0t FSI, I just wish the nozzle was positioned to the front and not the passenger side.

Install was straight forward and relatively easy. :beer:


----------

